# Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relationshi



## 82hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

*Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relationshi*

So, after all the crap I dealt with...finding out my H is bi/cheating/whatever.....and was going to leave, he preempted it by throwing me out. 

Been a rough week. I feel like I am living in my car what with driving back and forth to settle things, still work and keep appointments. 

Even though the relationship was going, going, going gone, it still hurts. The hurtful things that were said to me the last few months, all hurt. 

This is the final week at work and with settling things at the house. After Saturday I won't have to go back. 

6 years, wasted, down the tubes. 

I guess I will be filing to move on. Still stings......even with the crappy situation.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relatio*



82hazel said:


> So, after all the crap I dealt with...finding out my H is bi/cheating/whatever.....and was going to leave, he preempted it by throwing me out.
> 
> Been a rough week. I feel like I am living in my car what with driving back and forth to settle things, still work and keep appointments.
> 
> ...




Here is a virtual (( HUG )) in hopes that the sun will start to shine again for you soon.


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relatio*

Yes, of course it still hurts.. I'm kind of in a similar boat.. I found out my alcoholic, pill popping husband was cheating on me.. I confronted him.. he tried to play apologetic and wanting to make it work, (with little to no work on his end) for a about 10 days.. 

When he realized that I was standing firm, then complete 180, he was unhappy for a long time, we were fighting for a long time (?), I hated his kids, his family, his friends (?).. 

Now I'm hearing he's drinking a lot, "messed up", etc.. 


But.. it still hurts.. 

I keep saying it's like the husband I thought I knew is dead.. And left this monster in his place.. So I'm going through the mourning of the dead man I loved, and the pain of being tortured by this monster.. 

I'm sorry.. It sucks..


----------



## 82hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relatio*

It does suck. 

I did the 180, hoping I would be prepared for this. It just mad him more mad and quicker to temper. So, he threw me out. 

The night he threw me out I heard all sorts of crap from him. I'm the crazy one, my grandfather's passing away changed me and now I wanted to live with my grandmother (if I was happily married, why would I want to go anywhere? and why would I want to take a step backwards? Especially when I had a business?)

Apparently all his friends agree with him, that I am just crazy. That he never called me any names or was ever hurtful to me. 

after crying for the past 6 days.......I just don't know anymore. I feel lost. At one point, we were friends and pretty much all each other had. Obviously he had more "friends" than I thought. 

So, like after yet another doctor's appointment, it just feels so lonely to not have anyone to share that with.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relatio*

Can he throw you out legally? Doubtful.

Expose the SOB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relatio*

How did he throw you out? He cannot do that legally. 

You can get back into the house/apartment if you want. Or you might be able to get financial help from him to get your own place.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Thrown out almost a week ago...now back in NJ and mourning the "death" of relatio*

My H told me to leave the house we were living in but that's because we were living with his mother and it is her house, but I'm sure if your situation is different you have property rights as a married couple so he can't legally throw you out. 

And I know how you feel, after two weeks of separating my H was seeing the ow which makes it even more painful. And tbh don't expect his friends or family to be on your side my H was the same he basically made me out to be the really bad W who was wicked and treated him badly. In fact it wasn't me, it was more his actions that led to the breakdown in the marriage. But it didn't help all his friends saying how difficult I was and they believed everything he said about me. But you know what they were so difficult themselves and funny thing is they don't know the real true personality of my H. Try not to let anyone else make you feel guilty or bad, they don't know the full story.

Hope you are doing ok and don't be too hard on yourself it will take time, it's been about five months for me and I still have ups and downs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

